# plastic on single pane windows.



## Domromer (Aug 16, 2018)

I've got some old single pane windows that I'm going to replace in the spring. In the meantime I was thinking of putting plastic sheeting on the windows. Is it worth the effort? Will it make a difference? I also have a window on a door that goes from the kitchen into the garage. Does it make a difference if I put the plastic on the garage side of the window? I figure it would look better than having plastic on the kitchen side of the window.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes it will help. It creates an air space that buffers the temp difference. Plus it stops air infiltration. Just make sure it's sealed to the trim or wall if the trim won't allow it for some reason. I have never put it on the outside, but if it's sealed I suppose it will work the same.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You may want to consider one of the "kits" that allow you to use adhesive to attach the plastic to your sashes, then use a hair dryer to shrink it to fit taut. May look better and provide the seal you need as Mike mentioned. This is just one of many https://www.homedepot.com/p/Duck-62...indow-Shrink-Film-Kit-5-Pack-281504/301290831


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a friend that installs their shrink plastic on the outside. They say it works the same and I agree it should in your case.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There is less chance of condensation forming on the window if installed on the outside. After all that's where storm windows are installed.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

if u install it on the inside, wait for a very cold, dry day and open all the windows in the house for an hour or so to get the indoor humidity way down.

When you apply the shrink wrap, you trap air in the house between the glass the plastic and it should be as dry as possible to prevent condensation.

For the plastic to be effective, you need the type of kit chandler48 brought up. The double sided tape creates the seal and the plastic is specially made to stay clear when exposed to UV.

Without the seal, you will have condensation.

For best results, use removable caulking on the window first so you have a nice seal on both sides.

Done right, you should see a reduction in heating costs but don't expect miracles. Windows constitute 20 to 30% heat loss, so if you reduce that by half, you'll save 10 to 15% on the bills.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

How come it's not okay to put plastic on your windows but it's okay to put plastic in your walls.?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ron, who said it's not ok to put plastic on the windows?

Plastic vapor barriers in our walls is a different topic, moisture not heat loss.

Bud


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

> Plastic vapor barriers in our walls is a different topic, moisture not heat loss.


Actually it does have to to with heat loss, stopping a lot of air movement through the wall.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I wouldn't say "stopping a lot of air movement through the wall." If used the plastic vapor barrier is not the air barrier, that function needs to be rigid and usually is served by the drywall. Only reason I mention this is too many people believe the vb is their air barrier, but it moves with air pressure and by the time construction is complete it is full of holes, both deliberate and accidental.

It does contribute to the air sealing, but the focus for that job needs to be elsewhere.

Bud


----------

